# Subscriptions



## 96887 (Dec 5, 2005)

This may be in the wrong place on the site - I apologise if that is the case.
Thanks for the opportunity to express an opinion on the subscription issue. I regretfully expect not to suscribe for the following reasons:
1. The business model has been well proven NOT to work. Very few of the internet millionaires made their money from users subscriptions, look at Google as an example. The money is always made from advertising, either directly or indirectly, or by creaming off a percentage of sales from the site - ebay, Amazon etc. The only exceptions are where direct financial gain is made by subscribing - e.g. financial information (shares etc) or information directly required to carry out a business - IT professionals for example. The reason the business model fails is that these kind of web sites require large membership levels to be a success, so that there are plenty of contributions to the knowledge pool. When subscriptions are introduced the number of subscribers is always dramatically less than anticipated - a take up of less 1%- 2% of 'free' members is historically more realistic than the 50% many are talking about on this site. (I have not got the source of this figure to hand but I have read it somewhere). I am prepared to believe that this site will initially do slightly better than that because of an existing hard core of enthusiasts but even at 5% -10% that would not be enough allow the site to grow in importance..
2. Motorhomefacts is a good site but it is not the only source of information available. WIthin the World WIde Web community there are thousands of keen web developers looking for a 'subject' to make a website about. I can almost guarantee that within weeks of Motorhomefacts become a subscription only site someone else will take up the mantle.

I do not expect people to work for nothing. But I believe if Nuke wants the site to become self-financing he will need to look for a different business model. 

I wish him success.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Valid points and in many ways mirrors my reservations but I hope I am wrong. The alternative of course is for it to carry on as it is but who then has the free time (loads of it ) to look after it.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Don't have time to read all 15 pages in the previous thread so If this has been said before I apologise. 

I have just subscribed for the earlybird price of £5. 

I don't understand the problem that some folk have with this very small sum, 

What does if represent a gallon and a bit of diesel, a packet of ****, a couple of cappachino's, a magazine or maybe two? 

OK it may frighten away a number of contributors, and the site then may not be 
so useful. But you can review you decision next year and decide whether or not to stay. 

Come on, show your support it's only a fiver if you do it now


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Agree with you Driftwood

As I have said elsewhere (And been accused of advertising however I will say exactly the same here)
I already know of two other web site that are loooking for motorhomers (Now what have I advertised - NO Name or web address was mentioned here or elsewhere)

Pusser has some ideas and I have added to them

Something must be done without doubt, but dont think a subscription will work
I WONT pay via Paypal - since they LOST my one and only order made through them - I was lucky my credit card people refunded the money before it was taken out of my account - I was not the only item to go missing through them


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

driftwood4 said:


> This may be in the wrong place on the site - I apologise if that is the case.
> ------------------------------------ When subscriptions are introduced the number of subscribers is always dramatically less than anticipated - a take up of less 1%- 2% of 'free' members is historically more realistic than the 50% many are talking about on this site. (I have not got the source of this figure to hand but I have read it somewhere). ----------------
> 
> Dave


Hello

Its a pity the poll was locked because that was giving a very clear picture of the take up/refusal to subscriptions. I think the poll itself should be reinstated.

As to take up of the subs I think Dave has improved the situation by announcing:-

a) a delay to end of Januaryy
b) one fee per member houshold ISP
c) an early bird offer of half price. £5 is a far better figure. and only one of them per houshold. ie husband/wif/or partner £5 for the year instead of £20 
Time will tell.

It is a pity that Dave did not think all this through as to what peoples immediate reaction would be & perhaps sent an email to members outlining the details in full instead of straight onto the forum at Christmas with incomplete info. I think that would have stooped a lot of what was said on this forum & elswhere.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi pete
Sadly it would seem that a lot of other money generating ideas have been tried and not been successful. There are other ways to pay so don't be worried about paypal (which works for me thousands of times), you can send a cheque, or credit card by phone to Nuke or if all of this is not secure enough for you I will pay Nuke and you can give me the fiver if I ever meet you on a rally mate.

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

test


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Credit where it's due; Dave/Nuke responded to the positive comments and made some changes.

We tend to forget that one can only please _some_ of the people *some* of the time...


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Again, I repeat what I said in other posts.

My understand of the subscriptions is to support the systems and administration.
I know from personal experience that such things don't come cheap.

I also know many of us subscribe to magazine and the like.

So, if it not a subscription based system we use to support this site which supports us what other ideas can we suggest to keep this site going.

It is easy to criticise it is much better if we find solutions

Hugh


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

ive got to agree , full credit to nuke for listening , putting up with the criticism's and indeed responding to them as best he coul'd , i think he has tried very very hard to compromise and it takes a bit of guts to do that in public :!: , as i have already said elsewhere i am not a subscription fan either but will give it a go this year . 

i would also like to see the poll in action again but i do realise that nukes head must have been spinning jumping to and fro betweed the multiple threads running and had to lock them down to catch his breath :lol: 

im hoping the earlybird offer and time extention saves the majority of the regulars and helps to change a few minds , but i do respect everyones issues and reasons .


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I feel a bit cross that we are apologising for wanting to continue to talk about this subject because the original topic has been locked. It isn't very democratic to be told "That's it - subject closed". After all a lot of people have only just logged on after the Christmas break and a lot more will still be away on holiday.

I did read all 15 pages - it would have been a lot shorter if Nuke had been the only (moderator) to respond but several others kept on replying to the critics on an individual basis and it turned into a slanging match. I was ashamed by some of the comments written which were nasty and unnecessary and mostly unrelated to the actual topic. These should have been blocked in my opinion as they did not contribute to the debate in any meaningful way.

Of course all members should be able to have their say but having made their point once they should then have left it to Nuke who handled his responses very well.

I am happy to pay £5 and do not understand those who will not pay on the grounds of expense. I do however fully understand those who do not wish to pay on principle. That is their right and they may well have a point.

I have just read a posting from someone who is already using the phrase "as a subscriber" ......didn't take long did it?

I really hope this isn't all going to go belly up and that we can still enjoy the site and each other's friendship and advice.

Here's to 2006

Maura


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

oops !  double click . sorry !


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Those who subscribe are making a commitment to the site... it has all the potential to continue for the benefit of its users... 

As has been said many time before, a site is only as good as those who use it.

Doom and Gloom? Nah! not for me, it's rise and shine 8) 

( :idea: now back to see if there's any interesting snippets on motorhomes...)
graham


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm just about to sign up. 

I don't particulary agree with it or the way it was communicated but it was through this site that I have gained as much, if not more, than the £100+ I have spent on MH magazines this year alone. I also picked up the info I needed for ferries and am very grateful for the feedback and the cost savings I have made.

Yes this information is available elsewhere, but here it is consolidated. I think the site itself is a mess, too many sprigs of deadwood. eg articles - how many are there? Too few is the answer.

A clear sitemap would be a major benefit, all the little extras just clutter the place up. A simple interface is much better than the multitude of clicks, dropdowns, links, you name it this site has it.

Best wishes to all for the New Year, £5 is not worth the argument is it not?


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Well said Maurimac, I agree with all you say on your post.
I made my statement on being against it in principal and then sat back and watched, I found some of the comments "made by the same few many times" nasty, I have tried to stay out of the politics on the site deliberately as its motorhomes i am interested in and not club politics, yes thats what it has become sadly a club for the few if you read thier comments. Im sure this was not the intent of Nuke so please stop the rabid comments and lets talk about our hobby as what i have read up to now would certainly drive me away never mind a prospective new member.


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*My Subsription*

I have just paid my £5 sub. I think it is always a good read 7 I look forward to it every day, so I hope you tightwads will pay up 7 see how it goes


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All,

I respect everyone's opinion, and we all have a right to post replies whatever the content - as long as they follow the guidelines. And let's face it - there aren't many, and are based on common courtesy and respect for others.

I do, however, think it will be a shame if people keep posting on this subject, and the other threads on motorhome related subjects/general info slip into the background. The last locked thread on this subject had 200+ replies and some 8000+ viewings.

I will be logging off in the next day or so, so would like to take the opportunity here to wish everyone a happy new year, and look forward to a bright and cheerful 2006.

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi funnymunny
I couldn't agree more. This is why Nuke locked the thread and it has worked has it not. Good decision Nuke. Since the lockdown people have still freely expressed their views but in a much calmer way than the way it was going before, and we have lost some agitators which seems to be of great benefit.

Keith


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Don't have time to read all 15 pages in the previous thread so If this has been said before I apologise.
> 
> I have just subscribed for the earlybird price of £5.
> 
> ...


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Well where did that go.

I have just replied to a post above but my reply has totally dissapeared.

What happened.


Motorhomer


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

MOTORHOMER -

if you click the expand button, your response is in the box.

Sharon


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Don't have time to read all 15 pages in the previous thread so If this has been said before I apologise.
> 
> I have just subscribed for the earlybird price of £5.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I will try again. Somehow I managed to get my reply inside the quote.

hello Android GB

We dont smoke, dont frequent the drinking parlours except maybe at a rally & dont subscribe to any magazines now we are virtually retired & rarely eat or drink out. These items being far to expensive when on a limited income.

The problem in part is if all sites charged that I & other half visited it would cost us a fortune & as pensioners for that is what we are not pension doesnt run to extra expenses such as subs. We managed before the internet so that makes subs a less prioritised item. However the situation has altered slightly with the one payment per houshold instead of multiple & the early bird discount. So £20 now is as you say only a fiver now. That may make a difference to some folk

Motorhomer


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer,

I agree that it should be only one subscription per household, and I certainly hope you decide to go for it. 

With over 1000 posts to your credit you obviously find a good deal to interest you, and your contributions would be sorely missed

Andrew


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Hello Kands,
My apologies first as i dont want to get personal but your comments are exactly what I was trying to get over, to me you seem intent on inflaming the issue, I didnt want to have to say this but thats just how your many comments have made me feel my apolgies to the rest of the contributors to the site as i didnt want to get involved in the polotics and also to if you dont agree.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi funnymunny
You have a PM.

Keith


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Boy oh boy,

I pose a question to you all, If Nukeman had written the following what would have been your response:

_Hi everyone, I need your help, the costing of running this site in terms of Hardware, comms and support is costly.

I get very little from advertising but feel, from all the member and the excellent advice and guidance given by many member of this site that it is worth keeping this site and perhaps even improve on it.

I need to get a regular Income so that I can cover the costs of running this site although I am not interested in making profit from it.

Can member of this site suggest to me how we can keep and improve this site through some regular contribution process_


----------



## south-fork (May 31, 2005)

I also have taken advantage of the 'early bird' £5 subscription and to be totally honest would have no objection to the subscription being £10. The amount one can save in a year is a lot lot more than £10 , which to my mind is good value for money. At the same time I have great sympathy with 'Nuke' in feeling he needs some more recompense for his costs and time involved with the club. After all why should he have to foot the bill for every one elses enjoyment with often only a 'thank you' or similar , but more often than not complaints and anger and even abuse at times. ( Bit like being a Prime Minister really isnt it !! ) I certainly wouldnt want the job. 
I have sent a letter of similar content to Nuke wishing him well with his proposals but pointing out some possible pitfalls. 
I think if it does go to subscription only it would have to be run as a proper club/ association with a commitee , proven accounts each year and some form of A.G.M.. There should be no reason why Nuke could not be made a 'Life Chairman' and the rules of Association be so written to allow full recompense to such chairman as is seen fit. The outcome of something of this order would remove the 'feeling of unrest' that is the downfall of so many sites when the poor person sitting at the top table feels he would like a little more in return for all the time and effort he has to put in and everyone else thinks they are being ( for the sake of a better word) 'robbed' 
£10 is little to pay for a years sub to a 'Magazine' with the content that this site has . Even more so considering new content in this 'magazine' is on a daily basis and replies to questions can be more or less instantaneous. A lot quicker than a 'paper, monthly mag' 
JR


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

*subscriptions*

I have just spent my last fiver subscribing to mhf, for 2 reasons firstly i find the site excellant for the banter, the information and general forum topics and secondly i want to be around when pusser finally overcomes his anorexia, surely there must be someone out there who can help this unfortunate man after 20 years of fighting his inability to gain anymore weight and stop this Twiggy look alike posture :wink:


----------



## McGurk (Dec 11, 2005)

Did it ever occur to anyone on here how people come to MHF in the first place?

They search for Motorhome Info.

As soon as they see "Subscription Only" they will click on the next link down,

The only folks that will subscribe are existing users - new searches will just move on down. Why would they pay if they can find the info for free.

I've been a reader here for a while. I can see the same info elsewhere.

There are ways of funding a community (I'm a member of an Emergency Services forum that is one of the biggest in the UK and has 3 times the "membership" of this one - it's operated on EZboard, members volunteer to make contributions to the forum "community chest" to keep the forums advert free - otherwise adverts kick in. In 5 years of operating we have never been short of "voluntary contributions" by the regular posters.

I won't be paying £5 to line Nukes pocket. - Sorry.

Google for EZboard and see how that works. 

Just my (honest) opinion.


----------



## 96650 (Nov 6, 2005)

Is it safe to come out yet??

MH Magazines: I bought one about 2 years ago. After reading it I was none the wiser. Was given one recently, same result. 80 per cent adverts and very little useful info, other than a 3 page article on a good campsite location. At 3 or 4 quid a pop thats not value for money. Hence I don't buy them.

This site however: After a few visits I knew enough to go and look at vans and ask knowledgable questions.
Is all this free I asked myself? Perhaps out of goodwill and a desire to see the site continue I should contribute, seeing as how it has already saved me a fair bit?

Well I have now subscribed. I had hoped it would stay voluntary, but hey; welcome to the real world.
Dave, I support your decision, you are in a difficult position and I don't envy you, but I can see how much hard work there is. I know everyone who feels like me will do their bit to help.

Re other sites; I've looked at most and nothing even comes close. That's why I signed up to this one.

To all those dissenters;- Lighten up and give it a chance, at least for a year. Maybe Dave will decide to keep the sub at a fiver if there's enough takers
:wink: (should I do this bit in bold?)
To the Snipers;- Its a tenner for you :lol: :lol:

Long live VFM


----------



## south-fork (May 31, 2005)

*subscriptions*

Just to add a small addendum to my earlier post. For those who feel that someone searching for Motorhome Web Sites is going to go elsewhere when they see the words 'Subscription Access Only' are going to go elsewhere, is it not possible that complete access should not be denied ??? and that a newcomer could be allowed acess to parts of the Forum if they have an enquiry and when they see how helpfull people could be and see what else is on offer, could well be persuaded to subscribe to the whole site and as such gain full access.

JR


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

this is not only possible but is exactly how i am intending to integrate it

i.e. there will be a forum that a member (non subscriber) can ask questions in and the remainder of the forums will hopefully ( I say hopefully as i havent quite figured out how to do it yet) be read only access, plus other sections of the site will be accessible to members as well as subscribers


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Nuke
I know I've said this before somewhere but to reiterate, I wouldnt have joined this site if I hadn't been able to ask a couple of questions, and have seen the response, and developed a feeling of being a part of the community.

A (prospective) new member would need to see what he is missing, in order to want to join.

Why not have a trial membership say 30 days. stating of course that if any of the new members posts become the least bit provocative, then it will be removed and his membership ended without reason given or contact made.

Just a thought


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

badger said:


> Nuke
> Why not have a trial membership say 30 days. stating of course that if any of the new members posts become the least bit provocative, then it will be removed and his membership ended without reason given or contact made.
> 
> Just a thought


I made this very point in a mail to "contact us" the other day, along with some other ideas.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

This is something that works on other forums. The first 30 days are free then you have to decide wether to subcribe or not. My mind goes back three or four years to web forums called community zero.com They brought in a charge of twenty pounds a year, first 30 days free but for that you could use any of the thousands of forums they hosted providing the sites in question were not locked and private. It was amazing some of the interests that were covered. The mind really boggled


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What is to stop people using a new freebie email address every month?

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

nothing Dave thats why i omitted that method.

the current idea i am progressing is to limit the forums to subscribers posting and anyone i.e. subscribers/members and anonymous read access.

The search facility would be locked down to subscribers only

There will be a forum section for non subscribers to post in and hopefully see how the system works and what a friendly and helpful bunch we all are


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> What is to stop people using a new freebie email address every month? Dave


Good poind Dave, nothing I guess, but they would need a new alias and a new identity which would be difficult to keep hidden.. they couldn't go to rallies or post piccies ... all for the sake of a fiver? 
If they don't want to subscribe on principal then doing that means they have no principals or scruples in the first place....


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

'I know I've said this before somewhere but to reiterate, I wouldnt have joined this site if I hadn't been able to ask a couple of questions, and have seen the response, and developed a feeling of being a part of the community.

A (prospective) new member would need to see what he is missing, in order to want to join.

Why not have a trial membership say 30 days.'

Do you reckon this might work in a restaurant ? :wink: 
I know they have to display the menu outside, but if they just gave a free starter - prawn cocktail or something................

Just a thought :lol:

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In the only case for which I have direct knowledge, resistance to paying a subscription "on principle", when examined, amounted to nothing more principled than being tight-fisted and proud of it.

The experience made me wonder the wisdom of positively including such "loopholes", as the thought of getting something for nothing, and for which others were prepared to pay, seemed to have an attraction for such people irrespective of the value to them of the end product. They would happily devote every evening to "beating the system".

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I paid £9.99 and then saw the early bird offer so do I get a refund of £4.99?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Rita,

See last reply from nukeadmin:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=90974#90974

Sharon


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes you will get a refund Judy, hmmm how do you want it as you paid by bank transfer ?
could send it via paypal ?
I have also activated Ritas account as well


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

WHAT ON EARTH IS ALL THE FUSS ABOUT??!!!!! This is an excellent site and well worth the 5/10 litres of fuel needed to subscribe. 
If I were browsing for a site I'd think that one with '000s of subscribing members must be worthwhile.

Alan


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

I'm In!!!!! 8O :lol: :roll: :BIG: and i'm happy Nuke didn't back date it to when i first joined which was November 2003 
My glass is half full, not half empty, or have i got that round the wrong way? lol :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I'm in.    
Great value.

I wont take advantage of the rally,insureance or alot of whats on offer on MHF, as I live in Ireland.

Still good value.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just returned from our Christmas break and after reading most of the posts about value for money and the moans about profit etc. I am even more sadden that it has come to this, even though I too realise the amount of work necessary to maintain a site of this scope is indeed huge. I also understand that if it is to grow the costs have to be covered if they are proving to be a drain on the bank balance and time, alternatively it has to be trimmed in size so that it can be managed as a hobby!

I suspect those for and against a subscription spit into two camps, those that need information and those that largely don't. However little the cost, if you don't need it would you still buy it??? The concern must be the experienced net contributors will not and therefore there will be no valued postings and no reason for anyone to use the site at all.

I have been a member since the site's inception and have enjoyed the alternative entertainment to TV on many an occasion. Yes you have done a good job Nuke in providing a vehicle for the many member contributions without which this site would be useless. I think you must have agonised over the decision you have now taken. I only hope it is the right one?

To me the cost of subscription and the discounts offered are immaterial. Will I pay a subscription? Probably not at this time. I would prefer to wait and see what is or isn't accessible to paying and non paying members first and will it suit my interests bearing in mind there are alternatives. I may have missed something but the exact division is not clear to me right now and I would want to know what I am going to get for a subscription, even a low cost one. I am certainly not going to pay to make contributions and read about non motorhoming subjects so I will be watching this space and giving it some more thought..

Happy New Year

peedee


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Valid points PD and I have always considered your views well thought out and considered. One point you raised is very important and that is the "Clash" between people like me who are on here everyday for amusement first possibly and those who are on here purely for m\home facts which is not suprising as this is the name of the website.

So i am wondering whether non motorhome topics should be entirely seperate so jokes, off topic etc could be expanded but in a section that it is secondary to motorhome stuff.

In other words, the last 30 posts will always be to do with motorhomes and then those that want to talk about non motorhome issues go to another page where they can see the last 30 non motorhome posts which will include jokes, trivia, off topic etc...

I suppose it is like having two websites in one and I would have thought this was possible keeping me happy and PD not only happy but a member.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hi Peedee, hope that your break went well and also hope that you will continue your input on this Site. I understand what you are saying (I think) about those that need information, and I suppose that us "old timers" dont need much of that! However, I do consider it a privilege that we are able to share a bit of what we have on this website. Therefore I feel that it is vital that we do our bit to help keep this facility going. 
Best wishes for the New Year


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

If the site's going to be subscription only, surely that'll mean that less people will be submitting their knowledge and ideas, sharing their photos and stories.

So will it be worth subscribing? I haven't decided yet.

It's been an invaluble website for us though, as we are about to take delivery of our first motorhome and are going full timing.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> Just returned from our Christmas break and after reading most of the posts about value for money and the moans about profit etc. I am even more sadden that it has come to this, even though I too realise the amount of work necessary to maintain a site of this scope is indeed huge. I also understand that if it is to grow the costs have to be covered if they are proving to be a drain on the bank balance and time, alternatively it has to be trimmed in size so that it can be managed as a hobby!
> 
> I suspect those for and against a subscription spit into two camps, those that need information and those that largely don't. However little the cost, if you don't need it would you still buy it??? The concern must be the experienced net contributors will not and therefore there will be no valued postings and no reason for anyone to use the site at all.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

Happy new year to you and Wendy 

The whole subscription issue has been a PR disaster  The goal posts have been moved so many times it's scrambled my brain (not difficult I know) we're off in a few days and will be back at the end of May when hopefully the issue will be well sorted .

Happy new year everybody.

Don


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have kept out of this discussion so far but peedee's script has caused me to comment.

One of the most aggravating things about this site is all the 'off topic' and 'jokes' and what could probably be described under the overall heading of 'twaddle' and I use that term in the best possible taste :lol: 

From the motorhome information / interest aspect it is pretty damned good but rather than wading through the separate headings on the forum to see what is there I frequently go to 'front page' and check out the last 30, or howevermany posts to see what is of interest, or what questions I can help with and often the majority of the 'last 30' come under the previously mentioned heading of twaddle.

So my immediate reaction to the £10 subscription was a huge no thanks!

If a lot of the extra work / costs involved in running the site are due to the 'twaddle' then I have no interest in supporting it financially.

However the £5 earlybird offer may be worth trying ( if it is not too late ) so I may go for that if I can find out where the information is that tells me how. ( some recent distractions with access problems have prevented me from thinking much about it )

Well, five squid is probably only about 10 Mars Bars and I've given those up .................

H


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ingram

If you wish to subscribe and take advantage of the early bird offer for a fiver, Home page top right hand side is 'become a MHF subscriber'. Also under Members Only on home page, you can do it through 'your account'.

Hope this helps.

Sharon


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

androidGB 

"I have just subscribed for the earlybird price of £5." 

I don,t have a problem with £5/10 what I do have a problem with is a lame- duck site when only 2% take up subscription offer.I


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> The goal posts have been moved so many times it's scrambled my brain


Not sure how you mean Don, I simply reacted to feedback and instead of it being £10 membership from the 7th January it has been postponed until the 30th January and there is an early bird offer until then of 50% price. I didnt move the goalposts i simply improved the system to make it better for the members as a whole


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> > The goal posts have been moved so many times it's scrambled my brain
> 
> 
> Not sure how you mean Don, I simply reacted to feedback and instead of it being £10 membership from the 7th January it has been postponed until the 30th January and there is an early bird offer until then of 50% price. I didn't move the goalposts i simply improved the system to make it better for the members as a whole


Nuke

If you had thought it out before you went public and stated exactly what would be available to subscribers and non subscribers everybody would know exactly where they were.

I can't remember exactly were but your have stated a couple of times "I have not decided that yet. " or words to that effect.

It should have been set in concrete before you went public.

I hope all goes well for you and the site. I hope I'm able along with a few other regulars to make use of the site as a non subscriber.

Happy new year to you and julie.

Don


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

guzzijim said:


> androidGB
> 
> "I have just subscribed for the earlybird price of £5."
> 
> I don,t have a problem with £5/10 what I do have a problem with is a lame- duck site when only 2% take up subscription offer.I


I think that is the point I was trying to make when I said

"OK it may frighten away a number of contributors, and the site then may not be
so useful. But you can review you decision next year and decide whether or not to stay."

What I was saying was for a fiver give it a try instead of making it self fulfilling prophecy.

If everyone sits on their hands (or credit cards) we can all then be right in proving it won't work, but all that means is we'll loose a good site and a valuble source of information

Andrew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> guzzijim said:
> 
> 
> > androidGB
> ...


I am with you on this one. I would urge existing members\visitors to not only consider what's in it for them in the future but what they have had already and then think is it worth £5 just for the first year so that we can see if that sorts out the problem for Nukes. I am sending in £10 to Nukes shortly so if anyone wants to try a year for free who would otherwise not please pm me and I can stick your name down with mine as I will be posting it.

As regards references to "Twaddle" I think it is a must that Twaddle is seperated from M\home stuff entirely so those that wish to visit now and again can get straight into the nitty gritty while people like me who like Twaddle can come on here everyday and enjoy ourselves.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I think Pusser hit the nail on the head.

What we have, as far as the forum is concerned, is two websites - one for motorhome related issues and one for other stuff - call it twaddle or chit chat or whatever you like. They both have avid followers.

Perhaps the idea of totally splitting the forum, on the home page, would satisfy both groups of readers/posters. It would give those interested only in motorhomes a clear view of related issues whilst still allowing the chit-chatters to maintain their discussions.

Not sure if that would be the place to split between pay/no pay - maybe?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

_"What I was saying was for a fiver give it a try instead of making it self fulfilling prophecy.

If everyone sits on their hands (or credit cards) we can all then be right in proving it won't work, but all that means is we'll loose a good site and a valuble source of information

Andrew[/quote]"_

Hi Andrew

I'm afraid that this seems to be the British way. lets just knock others instead of applauding them. As I have stated before this is exactly what happened when I left my regular job and started my own company. Lots of sour faces now though.....
I think lots more people are yet to subscribe to this great (and getting better) site. Regarding the "twaddle", I am pleased that my local allows people to talk about things other than the drink or snack that they just purchased :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well done all

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I hope all goes well for you and the site. I hope I'm able along with a few other regulars to make use of the site as a non subscriber.
> 
> Don


Hi Don,

In previous posts you have stated that you are only here using the forums 3/4 months of the year, and also

'Clive all the information/posts I've posted on this free site will be removed now it's about to become a commercial undertaking. I'm not interested in a subscription paying site.'

I do hope you are able to enjoy the site in its new form and find past and future posts informative and entertaining.
Good luck in your travels.

Sharon


----------



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,

I will probably give it a go for the first year and subscribe.

Hopefully the site will not fail due to this subscription issue.

Just one interesting point though.

8409 members at £5 each adds up to £42,045.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > I hope all goes well for you and the site. I hope I'm able along with a few other regulars to make use of the site as a non subscriber.
> ...


Hi Sharon

I know that Don can reply for himself but I am not sure why you quote one of Don's older posts....he has like many of us I guess, now had time to think about the overall situation regarding subscriptions and all the confusion surrounding the decision to go down that road. He may, like me, have somewhat changed his stand against them ........I and Don are still against them in principal but will no doubt give it a try...for the sake of what we have *all *built together as a motorhoming community.

In fact, since the decision to go to subscription has been made and I still do wish to participate fully I do not have any other choice. Don on the other hand seems to have decided to stay with us in whatever capacity he will have available to him after the changes are made. All in all I would hope that you will consider that this is not a bad outcome considering we were both going to just leave MHF when the issue first appeared.

Mike

P.S. Forgot to wish Everyone a Happy New Year


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

The more the merrier Mike


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mick and Pat
Happy New Year to you both...

Hope you enjoyed the party last night and are able to stand up today.

Well done for deciding to stay with us here we look forward to seeing your posts and you again.... I think the site stood more chance of failing if everyone sat on the fence IMHO and now that people are signing up that outcome looks decidedly remote.
Regarding your numbers, I bet Nuke wishes that all that number could sign up, as we have discussed before, but as most are non active accounts there will be less than 2.5 - 4% of that artificial number actually joining IMO.

Anyway we just wanted to say Hi :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Happy new year to you and Wendy
> 
> Don


Heartily reciprocated Don. Hope you and Maureen enjoy your trip and safe travelling. I am off before you get back so won't be able to read your trip reports until mid summer. I very much appreciated your November notes on Stellplatz, they are most useful, they alone are worth a fiver of anybodies money. Oopps am I talking myself into coughing up! Well at least I haven't put my pennant up for sale yet.

peedee


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete.
Yeah go on mate, you know you want to....
If your pennant is going cheap though can I have it with some Tippex??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

One great thing on this site is the massive amount of information that is given by the members. I always read many reports even though I am not yet able to take advantage of the supplied information. I just love reading with fascination about the trips that people undertake. It is fantastic stuff, well done to all the contributors.

Keith


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> RockieRV said:
> 
> 
> > Don Madge said:
> ...


Hi Mike,

Happy new year.

I've been trying to get the van loaded for the off. We got held up for a few days because of the minus temps and four inches of snow 8O , but we are back on track now. 

I have not got a clue why Sharon highlighted the post in red :? , I might be deaf but I'm not blind 

After reading Gaspode's and Scotjimland's posts which made a lot of sense i decided to wait and see  . I'm dead against the subs  , but I'll review it all when I get back in May 8) .

I subscribe to 6 motorhome sites/forums and countless travel forums which is enough to keep me occupied when I'm at home. I will hate to have to unsubscribe from facts but I will not pay to visit the site.

I have removed a few posts but I have no intention of removing the bulk of them  , I'm not sure were some are as nuke posted them for me. In fact I can't even find some of them.

I've got about 160 pics in the albums and hope to be able to upload pics of the total eclipse while I'm in Turkey, if as a non paying member I'm not allowed to post pics so be it  .

Incedently another forum (GPS) did exactly the same thing at christmas and it seems that was a PR disaster as well :roll: .

Don


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

'I have not got a clue why Sharon highlighted the post in red , I might be deaf but I'm not blind '

Hi Don,

Highlighted in red for no other reason than to differentiate my words from someone elses. It makes it stand out like the bottom line of your posts.....

Sharon


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Sharon,

Thanks for that  , I've never come across it before but then netiquet :? or whatever it's called is not my strong point  .

Don


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don 
Please tell me that you are not going to remove any more of your posts. I have spent most of the afternoon re-reading some of them, so that I could enjoy them again in case you did.
have a wonderful trip, I hope that you enjoy yourselves and stay safe.

Keith


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Keith,

I have no intention of removing any more posts  , infact I'm feeling guilty  about the ones I've removed  . I can always put them back I suppose  

Don


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

I have just subscribed for the earlybird price of £5.

I still think the site will die,due to lack of subscribers, but hope it doesn't.

So lets keep our postings interesting, lets try and keep it the site where you find things really useful to motorhoming, plus some topical banter.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Paid my subsciption today..........probalby the best fiver i,ll spend all year......


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've got the money .... just saving up for the stamp 8)


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
I see that Subscriptions have made the front page again.
I am still sitting on the fence at present. However I would be likely to putting my £5 into Nuke pocket. 

If any one has done there homework you’ll find that Nuke and his company run a number of forums on the web most of them are charging. 

I don’t mind paying however what am I going to receive for my money.
A forum just for asking questions etc, you can find this free on other sites.
Discounts on goods ? I have this on the memberships in which I already belong too. 
Rally’s and meeting new friends I do enjoy this However is this worth another £10 per year.
So Nuke please can you inform me what am I going to receive for my sub’s each year?
I will be putting my £5 in before the end of January however in the mean time the money is better off in my bank, 

I only wish that I had the idea of a Motorhome Forum some years ago

All the best Nuke

John


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi John,

Myself and a few others have been working hard in the background to formalise what will be available, one thing that is building pace now is campsites offering discounts.

RockieRV and kands are working hard in the background contacting campsites in our database one by one and asking if they would give us any discounts on presentation of proof of being a mhf subscriber.

This is then being added to the campsite database at http://campsites.motorhomefacts.com daily as and when they pass the info on to me.

I have also amended the campsite database to display matching results of searches with these discounted campsites showing first

I have further enhancements to tweak in over next few weeks and campites discounts wil be added daily

I have also been working hand in hand with a self hire motorhome company who have offered a very good deal to our subscribers whereby they would get an extra £50+ per week !!! on top of standard earning income from renting our their vans 

We already get discount insurance with one insurer and another insurer has stepped up to the fold to offer deals and also sponsorship of rallies, competition prizes etc.

This is all early days yet and as subscriptions gain strength and numbers grow we will hopefully build quite a portfolio of offerings.

The campsites discount i am especially excited about as these are a discount that the majority of members would be able to utilise and quickly get benefit from against their mhf subs fee 

More to come as and when its negotiated


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think the camp discounts is of paramount importance because just one two week holiday will not only recoup mhf membership but put the member in profit.

So it would be a good idea for anyone visiting any site to ask the campsite while they are there if they are interested and then pass their details on to the camp discount organisors.

I am totally confident fthat even as things stand at present, I will get more than my subs back this year in campsite discounts. Does one need any other reason to join MHF - I don't think so. 8)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

couldnt have put it better myself Pusser 
with some sites offering 10% discount, a 3-4 day stay is all that is required to instantly gain your subs back


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Thank-you Nuke/Dave for responding so quickly.

I do agree with Pusser and your self regarding the discounts on sites,
This could get members a return on their investment 

I do appreciate that your self and back room staff are completing a large amount of work you get this enterprise up and running.

The self-hire of the motorhome as this is the 2nd major outlay in most people lives. I am surprise when someone rents out there motorhome. 
On the other hand saying that I am looking for a new motorhome this year, I was going to part exchange or purchase a new van from the Germany and selling the old one. However as my van is only 3 years old this year, I might be looking into renting it thus getting some of my investment back.
Has any one any experiences of this? 

Insurance discounts are already on offer with the other clubs in which I do belong. However having made a claim last year I will be looking for the best offer in due course.

I do wish your all the best in this venture and if you can save me money or even better make me money. I will be supporting you by joining each year. 


Regards

John


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

I did write shortly after the subject of subscriptions was raised that I do not like using paypal or credit card and would prefer to pay by cheque, this facility was made available and the cheque has been posted with *rayb *on the back, hope this is sufficient for me to be credited with the subscription.
A Happy New Year to everyone and sure the site will settle down again in the next few weeks
Thelma and Ray.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello dave


Regarding the discounts you hope to list for participating campsites. Would these campsites be just in the UK or would it there be some in France & rest of Europe etc.



Motorhomer


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Hello dave
> 
> Regarding the discounts you hope to list for participating campsites. Would these campsites be just in the UK or would it there be some in France & rest of Europe etc.
> 
> Motorhomer


Hi Motorhomer,

Discounts will be negotiated wherever possible and in whatever country. This is a focus point of MHF membership as well as everything else on the site.

Sharon


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Hi folks
I'm not the most prolific visitor or contributor to MHF but I've followed the progress of the subscription topic from day one. I've read all the posts and tried to be impartial, understanding everyone's points of view. I was totally against the subscription from the start as I contribute very little but enjoy the camaraderie,(does it still exist?) and _excellent* technical information which other members have so generously contributed. (Isn't that what motorhoming is all about?). One area IMHO which I think MHF fails to provide enough information is the camp sites section. Dare I say it? but I go to another UK** site to read comprehensive reviews, all by members, for hundreds of caravan/camping/motorhome sites throughout the Uk and abroad. (I welcome your sensible comments on this subject) 
Like many other MHF members I also contribute financially to other websites, mainly for Pussers benefit (you owe me a tot) and £5 to MHF would be another loss to William Hill and Ladbrokes. However, considering my last remark I have decided to forego my Saturday Yankee and contribute to MHF for one year.
Don*_


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> One area IMHO which I think MHF fails to provide enough information is the camp sites section. Dare I say it? but I go to another UK** site to read comprehensive reviews, all by members, for hundreds of caravan/camping/motorhome sites throughout the Uk and abroad. (I welcome your sensible comments on this subject)


Well this is one area that you the community need to build on, the facility is there and it only takes 5 mins to add a campsite, the database has been improving considerably in its look and use and now needs more than ever content !!

lol if everyone just sticks a campsite in it will become such a good asset to the community. Even if you havent been to a particular campsite if you know of one nearby then take a look online and try and find its website, glean as much info as possible and add an entry in for it. If you are searching through the database and see a campsite you have stayed at then add a review for it, all this info helps other mhers.


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

OK, it's probably my single figure IQ and I have missed the post somewhere but how do I prove I am a subscriber?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi PV you can simply go to Your Account then click on My Subscription Icon top left or go direct using this link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/account-membership.html


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave. do I just print it out and present that to site owner etc.?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

no Percy I have been working on an automated system which will generate a card image for you with your subscription details i.e. subscription number, username, name and date of expiry which you can then print out and keep to present at sites etc, its almost finished


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave! With reponses like that to questions I now know what I am paying my subs. for


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Nuke

When I click on Account for Nora+Neil this what I get.

There is no available info for Account Not Found

I pay my subscription over aweek ago.

Thank you.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

What do other people get when they click on there account.

This is what I get( There is no available info for Account Not Found )I pay on the 30th Dec with paypal and got acknowledge from M/H/F.

Can someone explain please.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

it should be this link to ascertain if your subscription has gone through ok:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/account-membership.html

Your subscription is active so not sure what link you are using Nora ?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello folks,
pesonally, I can't see what all the fuss is about. 8O 8O I actually fell asleep whilst trying to read through all the posts on the subject ,before it was blocked. What is a fiver these days? A packet of cancer sticks, or a couple of pints down the pub, or a fraction over a gallon of diesel??? For the amount of information and feedback that we have had since registering, it is bloody well worth a fiver. (says the new subscriber / s).
TTFN, J & R


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

This what I get when I click on the above link Nuke.

My E-Purchases-My Transactions-My Digital Goods Transactions] 
My Subscriptions 
Sort Transactions by: StartDate (A\D) ExpireDate (A\D) Subscription Name (A\D)
Currently Sorted by: Subscription Ascending 
# Subscribed on startdate expires on 
0 Premier Sat Dec 31 0:00:00 2005 Sun Dec 31 0:00:00 2006

[ Go Back ]
1 Subscriptions Listed as 25 perpage.

Am I doing something wrong.
Sorry for been a pain.


----------

